
Other Languages for Golang Runtime? - iamback
Despite the arguments for and against golang as a language I think there is quite a broad positive consensus when it comes to golang&#x27;s runtime.<p>So I am wondering whether there has been plans or thoughts about using the runtime as a target for other -older or brand new- languages as well.
======
verdverm
How would this work in practice? How would other languages map onto the Go
constructs?

Go is a different language, as are most, and so it is not easy to do these
mappings. A new language, from scratch, could be a candidate, but then why
write in that instead of Go. What would another language bring to the table?
Would it go against the Go philosophy?

Do you know of any examples where this has been done?

